# Mac Osx Snow Leopard auf Windows PC



## Helly1 (25. April 2012)

Hallo,
habe mir wieder ein neues Projekt in Augenschein gebracht. Und zwar geht es darum auf meinen PC mit Windows 7 Mac Osx ( wie oben gennant ) zu installieren. 
Problem ist aber das ich Windows auf der einen und Mac auf der anderen Festplatte gerne hätte. So habe mir Mac bestellt und die Zweite plate liegt hier. Ist das Möglich oder ist Windoof genauso schnell auf mac diesem Dualboot oder so iwie, als wenn ich die beiden getrennt installiert habe ????


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. April 2012)

Das Problem ist eher die Installation von Mac OS X...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Supeq (25. April 2012)

Möchtest du nur mal gucken wie das neue MacOS aussieht oder hast du vor ernsthaft damit zu arbeiten ? Bei ersterem würde ich dir empfehlen, einfach eine VM zu benutzen und dort rumzuspielen (Ist von der Installation her am unkompliziertesten).

Solltest du vorhaben MacOS ernsthaft im Alltag nutzen zu wollen, dann muss dir klar sein, dass du dich in UNIX einarbeiten musst um etwaige Probleme selbst lösen zu können. Wie siehts da mit deinen Kenntnissen aus?


----------



## Bauer87 (25. April 2012)

Apple will nicht, dass du MacOS auf einem nicht Apple-PC einrichtest und da die Rechtslage diesbezüglich nicht zu 100% klar ist, wird dieser Thread wahrscheinlich bald gesperrt. So oder so: Eine, vielleicht die größte Stärke des Mac ist die einheitliche Hardware und die den gibst du auf, wenn du MacOS auf nem anderen Rechner nutzt – da kann es legal sein, wie es will.


----------



## Helly1 (26. April 2012)

Habe schon mit VM Ware gearbeitet. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ich konnte jedoch nur 2 Kerne benutzen usw. es war sehr langsam. Trozdem möchte ich auf meinen PC Mac OSX installieren. Ich sage mal es ist eine Rechtliche Grauzone. Und ich möchte ernsthaft mit Mac Osx ARBEITEN und mit Windows Spielen.


----------



## bingo88 (26. April 2012)

OS X kaufen, CD rein und installieren kannst du auf einem normalen PC vergessen, da Apple das gesperrt hat. Dazu muss man mehr oder weniger illegale Techniken einsetzen, auf die ich wegen der unklaren Rechtslage aber nicht weiter eingehen werde. Außerdem kannst du unter Umständen Probleme mit der Hardware bekommen, da OS X nur die Treiber für unterstützte Macs mitbringt.


----------



## Frezy (26. April 2012)

Hey,

Also zu diesem Thema wirst du hier hoffentlich keine Hilfe bekommen, da es dir nicht erlaubt ist MacOSX auf einem Windows PC zu installieren... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------



## Bauer87 (26. April 2012)

Frezy schrieb:


> … da es dir nicht erlaubt ist MacOSX auf einem Windows PC zu installieren...


 Verboten ist es aber auch nicht. Aber wie gesagt: Apple will es nicht und legt einem da die größten Steine in den Weg, die sie bekommen können. Mac OS auf Hardware, die nicht von Apple kommt, ist in etwa auf der Ebene wie mehr als 4GiB Ram mit einem 32-Bit-Customer-Windows oder Windows XP auf nem Board mit mehr als 2CPUs. Es geht, aber weil der Anbieter das nicht unterstützen möchte, ist es faktisch sehr schwer.

PS: Anbieter können in ihre EULAs schreiben, was sie wollen. Es gelten nur die Passagen, die nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen. Sie z.B. hier: heise online | Gebrauchtsoftwarehändler Preo wehrt sich gegen Microsoft


----------



## Supeq (26. April 2012)

Frezy schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Also zu diesem Thema wirst du hier hoffentlich keine Hilfe bekommen, da es dir nicht erlaubt ist MacOSX auf einem Windows PC zu installieren...
> 
> ...


 

Wenn Apple also sagt "Spring von der Klippe!" dann machst du das auch? Die können dir nicht verbieten mit deinem Eigentum zu machen was du willst....
Die Klausel in den AGB´s ist nichtig und hätte vor keinem deutschen Gericht bestand.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Wenn Apple also sagt "Spring von der Klippe!" dann machst du das auch? Die können dir nicht verbieten mit deinem Eigentum zu machen was du willst....
> Die Klausel in den AGB´s ist nichtig und hätte vor keinem deutschen Gericht bestand.


 
Spielt keine Rolle. Apple will nicht dass ihre OS auf nicht Apple Geräten laufen also haben sie die Grenzen sehr eng gezogen. Selbst wenn du es installiert bekommst stehst du vor dem Problem der Treiber. Wenn du Hardware hast die nicht vom OS unterstützt wird gibt es keine Treiber.


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. April 2012)

installieren geht mitlerweile...wenn auch nur über umwege. das größte problem sind wirklich die treiber.
es gibt zwar diverse seiten, wo durch fanprojekte immer mehr grafikkarten etc unterstützt werden, aber abgesehen davon, dass dies bei weiten nicht 100% funktioniert, sind aufgrund der abänderung der treiber die leitungsdaten deutlich geringer als bei windows.
hatte das selbe nämlich auch schonmal vor gehabt.

wem es bloß um das design geht, der kann auf n spezielles theme mit diversen änderungen der systemdaten schon ein schönes ergebniss erzielen


----------



## Supeq (26. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Apple will nicht dass ihre OS auf nicht Apple Geräten laufen also haben sie die Grenzen sehr eng gezogen. Selbst wenn du es installiert bekommst stehst du vor dem Problem der Treiber. Wenn du Hardware hast die nicht vom OS unterstützt wird gibt es keine Treiber.


 
Ich hab nie behauptet, das es sinnvoll ist das zu tun


----------



## Ezio (26. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Apple will nicht dass ihre OS auf nicht Apple Geräten laufen also haben sie die Grenzen sehr eng gezogen. Selbst wenn du es installiert bekommst stehst du vor dem Problem der Treiber. Wenn du Hardware hast die nicht vom OS unterstützt wird gibt es keine Treiber.


 
Auf meinem PC läuft SL problemlos, obwohl ich nicht gerade optimale Hardware habe (AMD und Nvidia).


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, das es sinnvoll ist das zu tun



Sinnvoll ist es auch nicht.



Ezio schrieb:


> Auf meinem PC läuft SL problemlos, obwohl ich nicht gerade optimale Hardware habe (AMD und Nvidia).


 
Dann hast du das OS angepasst.


----------



## Helly1 (26. April 2012)

CD rein und fertig. Geht nicht ich weis, passende Software zum Booten usw habe ich alles. 
mfg


----------



## Ezio (26. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hast du das OS angepasst.



das ist auch notwendig für auf einem nicht-Mac...


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2012)

Ezio schrieb:


> das ist auch notwendig für auf einem nicht-Mac...


 
Das meine ich aber eben.
Willst du ein original Mac OS installieren scheiterst du. Weil Apple das eben nicht will.
Ergo bist du gezwungen das OS so anzupassen damit du es installieren kannst und das ist eben laut der EULA verboten.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Mir ist es egal und ich finde es albern was Apple macht. Die wollen ihr Inselleben führen und zwingen die User dazu. Das ist nicht zeitgemäß.
Apple sollte sich ebenso wie Microsoft dem Markt öffnen und dann sollen die User bzw. Käufer entscheiden welches OS besser ist.


----------



## Helly1 (26. April 2012)

Was Apple für ein Holz machen könnte wenn sie Mac OS auf den Markt bringen würden ich verstehe es nicht. Ich finde es ist ein Klasse System allerdings ist Windows für mich Notwendig. Ich habe eine Asus Ati HD 5770 Grafikkarte, und einen Intel Q8300 was man eigentlich mit einem guten System von Apple vergleichen kann. Nur ich habe mit allem 600 € bezahlt und bei Apple kostet solch ein System mehr als 1500 € O.o .Meiner Meinung nach übertrieben.


----------



## Ezio (26. April 2012)

Wenn du nur die Hardware rechnest ja, aber da ist noch einiges mehr dabei.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. April 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Wenn Apple also sagt "Spring von der Klippe!" dann machst du das auch? Die können dir nicht verbieten mit deinem Eigentum zu machen was du willst....
> Die Klausel in den AGB´s ist nichtig und hätte vor keinem deutschen Gericht bestand.



In den seltensten Fällen erwirbt man Eigentumsrecht beim Kauf von Software, dann schon eher stark eingeschränkte Nutzungsrechte, welche das verändern, kopieren etc. der Software ausschließt.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. April 2012)

Es geht, aber 100 %ig läuft es nur mit Intel PCs und AMD Grafikkarte.
Hier wird dir diesbezüglich keiner helfen können/wollen,
also benutze doch bitte Google.

Bei aktuellen Sandy Bridge Systemen geht das absolut unkomplitziert,
bei Bloomfield nur bei bestimmten Boards. Sockel 775 geht relativ
gut mit Gigabyte P45 Boards. 

Auf AMD Systemen wirst du es in den allermeisten
Fällen nicht richtig zum laufen bekommen.

Empfehlung: Kauf dir ein Sandy Bridge System
(Es gibt Listen mit 100%ig laufender Hardware, musst nur googeln)
und installiere dir halt Snow Leopard drauf.

Oder kauf dir halt nen iMac.

Apple könnte auch reinschreiben "du darfst OS
X nur nutzen wenn du auf einem Bein hüpfst" also.. 

Viel Spass !


----------



## loltheripper (30. April 2012)

Mit Intel Prozzi bist du erst mal auf der sicheren Seite dann darf es keine AMD 69XX sein (außer M). Wenn du doch ein AMD prozzi hast wirds komplizierter wird aber auch gut laufen mit dem richtigen know how! Für meinen 6970ger muss ich wohl noch auf nen AMD-kernel von Lion warten... aber sonst läuft bei mir OS X auf shittiger auflösung recht gut! 



> Auf AMD Systemen wirst du es in den allermeisten
> Fällen nicht richtig zum laufen bekommen.


Stimmt so nicht ganz es wird halt komplizierter.


----------

